# Had D* but dont want it again, quick question....



## foxybrown1g (Jul 11, 2007)

I looked through the forums and couldn't find the answer to my question. I am very new to this. I used to have D* and had the TiVo with it. All I want to know is, if I get the subscription for TiVo (monthly of $12.95), can I still use my TiVo like I did with my old service? You know, freeze live TV, record etc? I have Comcast right now and like it. What about using it with regular TV, no cable/dish? Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Nope. DirecTV/Tivo DVRs can only receive DirecTV satellite signals. They cannot be modified to receive Cable TV channels. Specifically, what brand/model Tivo do you have?


----------



## foxybrown1g (Jul 11, 2007)

I am not sure exactly what you are looking for but it says "Hughes DirecTV DVR" on it. Sorry if this isn't what you need.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

that unit will only record directv can't be used for anything else.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Boat anchor, door stop, etc. It is not totally useless without DTV service


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

If you have kids you can also use it as a booster seat or little step to help them reach the faucet when washing there hands.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Why do people go straight for the "boat anchor" option on hackable dtivo units that work very well as a networked multi-media station?

True, it's not nearly as flexible as XBMC or some other options, and with the new 9.x MRV scheme, won't communicate with Standalones (even if they ARE hacked), but it certainly is more useful this way than as a paperweight. (it's also not bad as a NAS device, but that takes more work)


----------

